# चिकित्सा > आयुर्वेदिक चिकित्सा >  अण्डकोषों में पानी भर जाना (Hydrocele)

## xman

परिचय:-
इस रोग में रोगी के अण्डकोषों में पानी भर जाता है जिसके कारण उसके अण्डकोष में सूजन आ जाती हैं। जब यह रोग किसी व्यक्ति को होता है तो उसके केवल एक ही तरफ के अण्डकोष में पानी भरता है। इस रोग का इलाज प्राकृतिक चिकित्सा से किया जा सकता है।

----------


## xman

अण्डकोषों में पानी भर जाने का लक्षण :-
प्राकृतिक चिकित्सा के अनुसार इस रोग के कारण रोगी व्यक्ति के अण्डकोषों में दर्द होने लगता है। रोगी के अण्डकोष का एक भाग सूज जाता है, कभी-कभी तो ये इतने बढ़ जाते है कि व्यक्ति को चलने फिरने में दिक्कत होने लगती है। यदि रोगी व्यक्ति के अंडकोष में सूजन के साथ तेज दर्द होने लगता है तो समझना चाहिए कि रोगी व्यक्ति को हाइड्रोसील अण्डकोषों में पानी भर जाने का रोग हो गया है। जब यह रोग धीरे-धीरे बढ़ता है तो इसके कारण जननेन्द्रिय की सारी नसें कमजोर और ढीली पड़ जाती हैं जिसके कारण रोगी व्यक्ति को उल्टी तथा मितली भी होने लगती है और कब्ज भी रहने लगती है।

----------


## xman

अण्डकोषों में पानी भर जाने का कारण :-
प्राकृतिक चिकित्सा के अनुसार यह रोग किसी व्यक्ति को यौन अंगों में विजातीय द्रव्यों (दूषित मल) के इकट्ठा हो जाने के कारण होता है।
गलत तरीके से खान-पान की आदतें तथा समय पर खाना न खाने के कारण यह रोग व्यक्ति को हो जाता है।

----------


## xman

अन्य रोग जो दवा से दबाए गए हो या फिर संभोग सबंधी उत्तेजना को एक दम से रोक देने के कारण भी यह रोग हो जाता है।
मल-मूत्र के वेग को रोकने के कारण भी यह रोग हो सकता है।

----------


## xman

भारी वजन उठाने, अधिक पैदल चलने, अंगों को तोड़ने या अंगड़ाई लेने के कारण भी यह रोग हो सकता है।
संभोगक्रिया अधिक करने के कारण भी कभी-कभी अण्डकोषों में पानी भर जाता है।

----------


## xman

अण्डकोषों में पानी भर जाने से पीड़ित व्यक्ति का प्राकृतिक चिकित्सा से उपचार:-
इस रोग का प्राकृतिक चिकित्सा से उपचार करने के लिए रोगी व्यक्ति को कम से कम 2 सप्ताह तक प्रतिदिन संतरे का रस या अनार का रस पीना चाहिए। रोगी को कच्चे सलाद में नींबू डालकर सेवन करना चाहिए और उपवास रखना चाहिए।

----------


## xman

रोगी व्यक्ति को कटिस्नान, मेहनस्नान, सूखा घर्षण, गर्म एवं नमक स्नान (नमक मिले पानी से स्नान) करना चाहिए। इससे यह रोग जल्दी ही ठीक हो जाता है।
इस रोग से पीड़ित रोगी को खुली हवा में व्यायाम करना चाहिए तथा इसके साथ सूर्य स्नान भी करना चाहिए। इस प्रकार से रोगी का इलाज प्राकृतिक चिकित्सा से करने से रोग बहुत जल्दी ही ठीक हो जाता है।

----------


## xman

इस रोग को ठीक करने के लिए पीले रंग की बोतल का सूर्यतप्त जल 25 मिलीलीटर की मात्रा में प्रतिदिन 4 बार सेवन करना चाहिए तथा इस जल का सेवन करने से पहले रोगी व्यक्ति को एक घण्टे तक लाल प्रकाश और उसके बाद कम से कम 2 घण्टे तक नीला प्रकाश अण्डकोष पर डालना चाहिए। जिसके फलस्वरूप यह रोग कुछ ही दिनों में ठीक हो जाता है।

----------

